# Whisper's Trio! - pics !!



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

WoW!!

I would never have guessed that she was hiding 3 !

Whisper waited for me to go to work so that she could get down to kidding. I was at work when I received a call from D saying when was I finishing, was there any way I could come, as he was unsure whether they were ok and the littlest wasnt eating, etc.

So.. I promptly called a sickie and rushed back. She has 2 doelings and 1 buckling. One doeling has a tiny black spot on her back and is called Dotty. The other two are named by D's 3 year old son - as Daisy and Trumalum. Yeah - your guess is as good as mine - I like it though! LOL

I will feed them all again before I go to bed but they are all a healthy size and I have the heatlamp up for them now. Secured by wire. Out of reach.

Will post pics in the morning! I love love love them and Whiss birthed them all on her own.

Thankful, although rolling my eyes a bit, that my mum and D's mother put the fear of God into him telling him of the horror story of Willow and her triplets - nice to see him actually worried/caring for a change!!!

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Whisper's Trio!*

Whisper is panting a lot (has been since yesterday but I presumed cos heavily pregnant) , I took her temp and it is 103.8

Have given her molasses&water, 50cc calciject orally, an injection of tetraoxy LA ...

dunno what might be the problem

LW


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Whisper's Trio!*

Congrats on the triplets!

Temp is on the higher end of normal... she did have a workout delivering 3 though.... You did good with giving her what you have, just watch her over the next few hours and recheck her temp.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Whisper's Trio!*

Wow everyone is having triplets it seems like LOL. congrats.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Whisper's Trio!*

whew! all 3 kids alive and well this morning, and W's temp down to 102! pics will come as soon as I get to a computer!!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Whisper's Trio!*

Right, here we are!

Starting out with a picture a friend txted to me directly after the birth...










followed by one of Whisper & all three once I arrived back.










These are pictures I took today of them all fluffy.









Trumalum









Dotty L, Trumalum C, Daisy R









just a picture to show how Trumalum, aged only 12 hours, is already trying to climb and jump on things !! LOL

LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yay congrats


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

All so gorgeous! and you're right, Trumalum is weird, but I really like it! haha

Congrats on the healthy happy quad set (this includes momma haha)


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

Beautiful bright coats,..congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Awww, little sweetie pies!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars: 
Very cute!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

LOOK at all of those 'cream puffs'! Congrats!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the cute babies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!!! So cute!


----------

